# Table saw stopped working mid cut



## Stboyd91 (Jan 24, 2021)

So my father picked up an old hitachi c10ra table saw for me for free , it turned on I went to cut a piece of soft pine and it turned off mid cut and will not turn back on, so I tried some compressed air , which didn’t seem to do anything I haven’t taken the motor off yet , but when I hit the side of the motor with a piece of metal it turns on briefly only to turn off again , I don’t know if it’s a wiring issue , a buildup issue or what any suggestions ?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like it might be a loose connection; have you checked the wiring?

David


----------



## Stboyd91 (Jan 24, 2021)

I checked the wiring of the switch and this was normal; I haven’t taken the motor off to check that wiring


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

You need to "check" it usiing a neon voltage tester or a multi-meter. You can't see electricity, so you need to measure it's presence. Start at the outlet, then the plug, then into the switch, then coming out of the switch, and finally at the mootor's connections inside the cover plate. Between black and frame/ground there will be 120 v. Between black and white also 120 volts. Between white and green/ground, zero volts.


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

Stboyd91 said:


> ...I haven’t taken the motor off yet , but when I hit the side of the motor with a piece of metal it turns on briefly only to turn off again , I don’t know if it’s a wiring issue , a buildup issue or what any suggestions ?


Not sure why hitting the motor would do anything, but maybe try a bigger hammer? 

Seriously, maybe an onboard circuit breaker? My tablesaw has one, and it will abruptly stop if seriously overloaded; wait a moment, push the reset button, and back to work.


----------

